# All day travel



## QuagsMom(: (Aug 29, 2011)

So, next weekend me and my boyfriend are going to a festival with my family. The theme for the festival that weekend is pets, which means you can bring your critter with you. I really want to take our hedgehog but I'm not sure if its a good idea I might just be being stubborn. Here's the facts, its a 2 hour car ride EACH WAY. So 4 hours total. I have a hedgiebag I made for him but I'm nit sure how happy he'd be in it ALL DAY because we are leaving home at 6am and will be back around 9pm. Should I try a different carrier? Also, its a fleece carrier, do you think he'd get to hot if the temp is high 70s? 
Sorry, I know its probably stupid to even want up take him! I just think itd be fun :/


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

We had something like that in my town 3 weeks ago! But it was 'bring you interesting pet in' and I had the perfect two. :lol: 
My ride was only a hour and a half so it is almost the same time, I would bring a waterbottle full of water and bring his water dish or waterbottle what ever you use. Just in case he is thirsty. I also would bring food and maybe bring treats just so he can be happy along the way their and back. If it is outside I would bring something like one of those cirlce fences, make sure the holes are small enough. We don't want him escaping. 
I don't know what you are going to do when you are their so these are all the things I know about it so if you have more questions you can PM me. And if you are outside, find some shade just in case if he gets too hot.


----------



## QuagsMom(: (Aug 29, 2011)

Yeah its an outside thing! And the bag I made for him is very roomy i just wasn't sure how happy he'd be in it alll day because its a busy festival and we wouldn't be able to put up a pen like that for him :/ thank you though! If we go i am bringing his food water bottle and treats!


----------



## JLF1995 (Jun 22, 2011)

if you can't find one, you can use object to make a pen for him. One time when we found out their was mold in some of the floor boards, we went outside for a couple of hours to a park and I did not feel comfortable to leave my hedgie in the hotel we were staying in so I went shoe shopping and i kept the boxes and I made a square fence line and she was happy in that, just make sure when you make it have duck tape to tape the outside of the boxes to keep it from falling over and to make it harder for the hedgie to push it out of the way to escape.


----------

